# Pearson 36 Sloop - Opinions?



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

I was looking at this boat just getting an idea what is out there.

1974 Pearson 36 Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Does anyone have any experience with the Pearson 36?


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

Not the 36 specifically, but I have owned a P-26 and a P-32. In my opinion, pretty much any boat designed by Bill Shaw is going to sail (extremely) well, and have one feature that makes you wonder, "Why did they do that?" Pretty much any boat built by Pearson, at least up to the mid-80's, is going to be as bulletproof as you could reasonably expect. And pretty much any boat over 40 years old is going to have a collection of issues that may not all be immediately apparent, and will need to be inspected very carefully.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

sandy stone said:


> Not the 36 specifically, but I have owned a P-26 and a P-32. In my opinion, pretty much any boat designed by Bill Shaw is going to sail (extremely) well, and have one feature that makes you wonder, "Why did they do that?" Pretty much any boat built by Pearson, at least up to the mid-80's, is going to be as bulletproof as you could reasonably expect. And pretty much any boat over 40 years old is going to have a collection of issues that may not all be immediately apparent, and will need to be inspected very carefully.


Thanks for the insight, and you are right, buying a boat of that age with out hauling it and thoroughly inspecting it would be very dumb.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

I would go with something more modern, in that price range there's a lot out there. I like to think about resale 10 years down the road sometimes the money spent on maintenance will have more effect on total outlay than the buying price.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

albrazzi said:


> I would go with something more modern, in that price range there's a lot out there. I like to think about resale 10 years down the road sometimes the money spent on maintenance will have more effect on total outlay than the buying price.


Have any suggestions on what I might look for?


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

There are some nice late 80s Hunters out there. ODay makes a decent Boat some earlier Cal's are a good value. Pearson makes a lot of Good Boats as does C&C. Its all about the Boat someone has spent a lot of money on in its life. The one you posted first might be OK there is a Cal 34 on the same page. I'm partial to the CS right now (I have one) its one of the better built ones out there but they can be pricey.
I see you on the Steel V FG thread getting to know Bob Perry, if you didn't know he has a personal consulting service for buyers for a small fee you might consider that. If he's available on my next purchase I will consider his service.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

albrazzi said:


> There are some nice late 80s Hunters out there. ODay makes a decent Boat some earlier Cal's are a good value. Pearson makes a lot of Good Boats as does C&C. Its all about the Boat someone has spent a lot of money on in its life. The one you posted first might be OK there is a Cal 34 on the same page. I'm partial to the CS right now (I have one) its one of the better built ones out there but they can be pricey.
> I see you on the Steel V FG thread getting to know Bob Perry, if you didn't know he has a personal consulting service for buyers for a small fee you might consider that. If he's available on my next purchase I will consider his service.


That is actually really good to know. I will have to talk to him about that when I get ready to buy.

I am planning on waiting till this fall hoping that heading into the non boating season it will make sellers a bit more motivated to sell and hopefully I can get a better deal. Then around Christmas gonna take a couple of months off and put some time into what ever I buy getting it ready to go and enjoying it some.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I've always liked the look of those P-36's. One of Shaws best looking designs. It's an old One Ton racer from the early days of the IOR.

Low hours diesel is a plus but asking price is very high - even if it's in good shape it's at least 1/3 overpriced. 

It'll be small inside compared to more recent designs - similar to a current 30'


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> I've always liked the look of those P-36's. One of Shaws best looking designs. It's an old One Ton racer from the early days of the IOR.
> 
> Low hours diesel is a plus but asking price is very high - even if it's in good shape it's at least 1/3 overpriced.
> 
> It'll be small inside compared to more recent designs - similar to a current 30'


Without knowing anything about the Pearsons - they did not come here - it looks pretty OK. Asked price is too high - anything stopping you from offering a lower price? 
Actually, as I see it 2/3 of the asked price is also too high, you would probably need to replace a lot of equipment - pics indicate that.

Assume you get it for 50% of asked price, and then "invest" $ 10-15 k and some (a lot of) work, then you probably have a good boat to start sailing with.

In the beginning of your sailing career you probably need a boat that can take some few groundings and some other mistakes, without you being to nervous. A boat from the early days of GRP should do that.

/J


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

One thing I don't like about that era of Pearsons is the sometimes excessive use of what appears to be Formica wood grain finishes.

Agree that this boat is overpriced for its age- I expect the seller may be trying to recoup the cost of the repower.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

I like the 36, and I'd say that it doesn't seem wildly overpriced, certainly not the 2/3 and probably not even the 33% numbers chucked out so far. I also doubt in 10 years that any Hunter or Oday from the 80's will be worth significantly more or less than the P36, so I wouldn't go in for that. They'll all probably be worth 7-10k at that point, if that- and even that will come down to condition. Otherwise, there are other boats out there that may be better value, but probably not by huge margin. Good luck.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Pearsons were mainly east coast boats, so maybe the owner is thinking "local rarity" along with the replaced engine. But for that money, the terribly un-verbose list of equipment should say things like "North Sails main, 2010, excellent condition" not just that it has a main sail. Pretty much the same for all the electronics, which could be past their prime, or new stuff. I'd suspect that's a dreamer's price and that the boat will sell--if it is clean and the sails, etc. fully useable--for 20-30% off that asking price. Less if it needs the work that a boat that old usually does need.
I think there's a lot of "No, really honey, I'm advertising the boat but no one wants to buy it" going around.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

BigNickMontana said:


> I was looking at this boat just getting an idea what is out there.
> 
> 1974 Pearson 36 Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Pearson 36?


Overall the Pearson 36 first generation is a great boat. They were built from '72 to '76. There was another Pearson 36 built from 1985-to the company's demise in 1990. The later Pearson 36 was completely different from the '70s version.

This one has TWO windlasses, Radar, and Davits, a propane heater, an autopilot, a re-power, and a coat of paint on the freeboard, - and that stuff is all added to the price. The paint looks to be pretty beat up though.

I agree with the others that this boat will probably SELL for <$30K


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

Faster said:


> One thing I don't like about that era of Pearsons is the sometimes excessive use of what appears to be Formica wood grain finishes.
> 
> Agree that this boat is overpriced for its age- I expect the seller may be trying to recoup the cost of the repower.


we call that the Glit construction method, its a combination of glue and $H!^!!!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

eherlihy said:


> Overall the Pearson 36 first generation is a great boat. They were built from '72 to '76. There was another Pearson 36 built from 1985-to the company's demise in 1990. The later Pearson 36 was completely different from the '70s version.
> 
> This one has TWO windlasses, Radar, and Davits, a propane heater, an autopilot, a re-power, and a coat of paint on the freeboard, - and that stuff is all added to the price. The paint looks to be pretty beat up though.
> 
> I agree with the others that this boat will probably SELL for <$30K


I was thinking 22-28 was going to be about right depending on how much the interior needs, that paint looks pretty gnarly though.

I have been doing a bit of research, I do like the versions that had the independent shower stall, really liked that feature. As well as the dinette instead of the double leaf table in the middle.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

hellosailor said:


> Pearsons were mainly east coast boats, so maybe the owner is thinking "local rarity" along with the replaced engine. But for that money, the terribly un-verbose list of equipment should say things like "North Sails main, 2010, excellent condition" not just that it has a main sail. Pretty much the same for all the electronics, which could be past their prime, or new stuff. I'd suspect that's a dreamer's price and that the boat will sell--if it is clean and the sails, etc. fully useable--for 20-30% off that asking price. Less if it needs the work that a boat that old usually does need.
> I think there's a lot of "No, really honey, I'm advertising the boat but no one wants to buy it" going around.


You're right about that, also a lot of folks who don't understand their sentimental value doesn't mean a darn thing to anyone else.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

The boat looks solid and well equipped. Lots of useful gear for long range cruising. No nonsense boat in every way. While the price may seem a bit high, it is worth 30K IMO.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I looked at 2 Pearson 36s and one in quite reasonable shape and a newish motor went for under $8,000 and another one that was in quite good shape was asking around $12,000. So this one is well over priced. I think they are pretty boats but are pretty basic down below. The later Pearson's seemed to be much better fit out. Sailing Uma has a nice vlog about their boat look for it on YouTube. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

miatapaul said:


> I looked at 2 Pearson 36s and one in quite reasonable shape and a newish motor went for under $8,000 and another one that was in quite good shape was asking around $12,000. So this one is well over priced. I think they are pretty boats but are pretty basic down below. The later Pearson's seemed to be much better fit out. Sailing Uma has a nice vlog about their boat look for it on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I didn't realize UMA was a Pearson, I'm gonna have to go back and look at that now.

You're right though, way overpriced on this one. I did find another in Cali for 7 grand.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

BigNickMontana said:


> I didn't realize UMA was a Pearson, I'm gonna have to go back and look at that now.
> 
> You're right though, way overpriced on this one. I did find another in Cali for 7 grand.


I only noticed because I think she is the best looking boat Shaw designed and had looked at a few.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

One of his best looking for sure but I prefer the looks of the 40 and the Flyer.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

I have also been looking at the Juneau Sunshine 36/38, they are a good looking boat but I know little about them, interior seems pretty nice though.

1986 Jeanneau Sunshine 38 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

SloopJonB said:


> One of his best looking for sure but I prefer the looks of the 40 and the Flyer.


I will have to check out the 40 as well.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Feb 17, 2016)

miatapaul said:


> I only noticed because I think she is the best looking boat Shaw designed and had looked at a few.


You're right about that, I think all cleaned up the Pearson 36 would be just a beautiful boat.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

BigNickMontana said:


> I have also been looking at the Juneau Sunshine 36/38, they are a good looking boat but I know little about them, interior seems pretty nice though.
> 
> 1986 Jeanneau Sunshine 38 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


I like It, very traditional not what is referred to as "IKEA" styling at all. Big Boat for a tiller but some prefer it, I have seen some larger than I would have thought practical with a tiller, I think you will feel the helm better to judge sail shape and such even (especially) on a bigger boat. I have been considering a flip down transom platform like that for my Boat, for boarding a dink it would be real nice. I don't know how its built but looks like a performer.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

BigNickMontana said:


> I have also been looking at the Juneau Sunshine 36/38, they are a good looking boat but I know little about them, interior seems pretty nice though.
> 
> 1986 Jeanneau Sunshine 38 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com





albrazzi said:


> I like It, very traditional not what is referred to as "IKEA" styling at all. Big Boat for a tiller but some prefer it, I have seen some larger than I would have thought practical with a tiller, I think you will feel the helm better to judge sail shape and such even (especially) on a bigger boat. I have been considering a flip down transom platform like that for my Boat, for boarding a dink it would be real nice. I don't know how its built but looks like a performer.


I agree this looks like a nice boat. I have always liked the older Jeanneau's they seem well thought out and built boats. What is it with french boats and those red sinks in the heads? I would love a tiller on a boat that size, but not every one would though the ad says in includes a pedestal and wheel. I will say if you own a boat like this you would be very unlikely to enjoy sailing a slow heavy steel boat! Boats like this are cruising the world, and they are not shipped to the exotic locations either!


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

BigNickMontana said:


> I have also been looking at the Juneau Sunshine 36/38, they are a good looking boat but I know little about them, interior seems pretty nice though.
> 
> 1986 Jeanneau Sunshine 38 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


Sure, looks good. Engine looks well maintained (Yanmar 3GM30F? last forever), in-board layout looks good.
You do have to expect some necessary expenses on a boat like this: 1-2 sails probably, some leaking something, some of the mechanics (as winches ) doesn't last forever and so on. 
Price to too high, if everything looks OK at an inspection (sails, surveyor report, engine, ..) then $10k lower is more realistic (and then they say boats are cheaper in the US ). In any case it is the buyers market now, it is just a question of negotiation.

And then some comments to the comments: 
1) There is nothing, and this needs to be stressed, nothing wrong with IKEA. 
2) tiller on a 36 ft? The very best solution. tiller is to be preferred as it is direct connected to the rudder. A wheel does not give the same feeling, as there always is some mechanics transferring wheel movement to rudder.

This is your first boat for many years? Don't go larger.

/J


----------

